

An electric power plant on the roof of your car? - yiransheng
http://www.latimes.com/science/sciencenow/la-sci-sn-triboelectric-generator-on-a-car-20140920-story.html

======
hackemews
"charge a 1,000-microfarad capacity to 30 volts in 25 minutes" == 0.0003
watts, tiny even by energy harvesting standards.

